# Considering Panelized Waynes Coating



## Griffino (Dec 3, 2007)

My wife thought of this idea, an idea i had in the back of my head; panel style waynes coating in our basement. Good stuff to be sure, but you all know how much work it is.

She saw some premade stuff at Home Depot but i would rather just pin nail trim to the wall in appropriatly sized boxes to fill in available wall lengths. She would rather I make the same size boxes all around and fill in odd length walls will 'filler' boxes. 

To explain better let's say I have a 2' and a 5' wall to work with. My panels fill 24" including clearances to corners, doors, etc... My wife would like me to have (1) 24' panel on my 2' wall - (2) 24" and (2) 6" panels (on each end) etc...... My plan would just stretch the (2) panels on the 5" wall. Basically all panels in my opinon should be the same size on any particular wall. My wifes opinion is to have the same size panels throughout the house will smaller panels filling the voids.

Of course this is complicated by the fact that i have about 6 walls under the 24" requirement to be consistant.

I would like to know what is customary in this arena, should I make my wife happy or do what I always thought was normal in this situation?


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that the appropriate spelling is wain scoting....


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*It's Wainscoting*

And thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

